# YJ's Fisher-Marine Build



## Y_J (Apr 26, 2016)

Right on. This is now my current build. I've had this boat since May 2015. Got a little bit done on it but then stopped for the winter and to obsess on an online store project. I wasn't getting anywhere on that so yesterday I decided that enough is enough. I'm done with that. Maybe permanent maybe not but *it's past time to work on the boat*. So, here we go.
Here's what I had to start with:

Taken at the POs residents


























Now that I have got her home

























First thing I did was fill her up with water to find any leaks. Then I put a piece of wire through the one hole that showed up so I could easily find it for repair, inside and outside





Well at this time I was also working on building my patio deck, and needed to go pick up some 16' deck board. Problem was, my utility trailer was only 8' long. So:










Then I decided I liked the layout that the PO had started and decided to keep it. Thus time for pink foam under the floor. Sorry about the sideways pics.










Next up was the front casting deck but I don't have pics of that yet.. I'll take some today. I still have to cut the hatches out and get or make some lids for them. there will be one on each side of the seat. I'm also considering adding about 3' to the deck for some move around room. One of the batteries will be up there and the cranking battery I believe will be under the back casting deck opposite of the fuel tank.
A few days ago I made a rough cut of the back deck but still need to cut about 1/4" off each side to loosen it up a touch for the carpet to fold under. I have also bought a couple of the new seats to put in.

Stay tuned folk. More to come.
YJ


----------



## Y_J (Apr 26, 2016)

I've got a question for those of you with more experience than I at rebuilding these boats.
I've been working at cutting out the aft deck and the cutout for all the OB lines to go down through. On the width of that cutout I've got it at 2" from the outside of the transom braces. That is 1/2" from the outside of the foot of the braces that are bolted to the transom. Now my ??? is just how far inside the boat should I cut it out at? Should I go to where it is flush with the aluminum cross member? or should it be shallower than that by a bit?
I want to know what y'all say before I make that last bit of the cutout (I think I've heard it call a splash well).

Thanks in advance for any help or recommendations you make.


----------



## derekdiruz (Apr 26, 2016)

Another yj build! Yessss! Lookin good! How big is it? What will power it?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Y_J (Apr 26, 2016)

Yep.. time to buckle down again.. whooo hoooo
She's a 1648 and right at the moment it's got a Mercury 20 hp short shaft tiller steer but I'm looking for a motor closer to a 50 hp long shaft. some where between 40 and 60.


----------



## SumDumGuy (Apr 28, 2016)

Cool deal Y_J. This one is a little bigger than the last build. Perhaps after completion you will only swim when desired. :twisted: 

Looking forward to progress.


----------



## Y_J (Apr 22, 2017)

Ok.. I'm in the process of editing all my posts in this thread so the pics all show up.. I recently did away with the domain where all the photos were stored at and moved them all to an domain that I've had for years so hopeful I'll have this done right before to long.

In the mean time I'm having to let a couple of toes heal up from an angle grinder accident so I can rework the back deck on this boat for a change in plans from a dream to reality.
l wanted a remote motor for it so I built for it but reality is that the $$$ isn't going to let me do that so I need to rebuild the back deck for a tiller motor


----------



## Y_J (May 8, 2017)

Got a question for you all. On this boat, the Fisher-Marine 1648, it's made for a long shaft motor. BUT what I have is a Mercury 20hp short shaft motor. I have been considering the idea of modifying the transom to fit the ss motor. Biggest problem is, I don't like that idea, because I don't know of the ramifications of it on the boat it's self.
Does anyone know if it would harm the boats operations or not? How will the boat act with that kind of modification? Has anyone here done this before and any tips on just how to go about it?
Any help here would be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance.
YJ

p.s. I can't seem to find where to edit my signature at. Can someone point me in that direction, please.


----------



## earl60446 (May 8, 2017)

I have not done it and I would not consider it. That extra 5 inches of transom will be missed if you cut it out.
Good way to get swamped over the transom.
Tim


----------



## Johnny (May 8, 2017)

to edit your signature:





you can also edit your location here as well.






.


----------



## Y_J (May 9, 2017)

earl60446 said:


> I have not done it and I would not consider it. That extra 5 inches of transom will be missed if you cut it out.
> Good way to get swamped over the transom.
> Tim


Thanks Tim. This is why I was worried about even considering it. But at the same time it's looking like unless I do, this boat will never get into the water.
I've been to my bank, and some finance company's and none of them will finance me enough to buy a motor that will work on this boat. #-o


----------



## Y_J (May 9, 2017)

Got it.. thanks so much Johnny.. I appreciate it..


----------



## JackLithgoe (Jun 23, 2017)

YJ, Good looking rig. I've got a similar boat. Here in Louisiana they're called bateau's. Mine is a 1976 1542 Fisher Marine Water Strider.
Had a 55 Evinrude and was set up like a crappie boat of the day. 2 Seats on aluminum pyramid shaped mounts in the floor, centerline, one forward one back and a steering console on the right side. I am just starting the conversion to bass boat. I noticed in one picture that the original front deck and the casting deck that you added are at slightly different angles, due to the rake, or upturn at the front of the hull. When you are fishing from the front deck, is the deck level with the water? When I fish on my buddies boat I feel like I'm fishing "uphill". Did your conversion turn out the way you planned? I'll go back and look at all your pic's. Do you have any recommendations for my build?
Tight Lines,
Jack


----------

